# Knit Scarf Pattern--Country Cottage Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit this little scarf in quick time using up your stash! It would work
great in any weight yarn you have on hand! The pattern features a textured lace pattern stitch that is mindful of little country cottages! It is quite fun and easy to learn and will be a great addition to your neckwear wardrobe! Knitted from the bottom up to keep it in balance and joined in the center, the pattern is easy to follow either by
a chart or written row by row instructions!

Finished unblocked measurements: 72 long x 4 ¼ wide.

Yarn: About 400 yards Sport Weight. Sample used 2 balls Knitpicks Brava Sport; 100% Premium Acrylic; 273 yards/100 grams; in colorLady Slipper.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S 5 Straight needles plus 1 spare to hold work; yarn needle to work
Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can find this pattern for a $3.99 purchase in my Ravelry, Craftsy, and Etsy stores.
Here are links to help you find the pattern easier:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-cottage-lace-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/208859942/country-cottage-lace-scarf


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice design!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful design and perfect colour.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Unusual design . I rather fancy it . Thanks for posting .


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very pretty, love the colors


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your scarf design is beautiful, but I am really attracted to the background of your photos. The lichen/moss and what it is growing on makes the perfect environment for your pictures. Together, amazing!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Your scarf design is beautiful, but I am really attracted to the background of your photos. The lichen/moss and what it is growing on makes the perfect environment for your pictures. Together, amazing!


I love taking photos of my scarves on that large rock--amazingly the lichen acts like velcro and it makes it easy for me to lay out the scarf and have it stay in place while I take pictures. The wind blows quite often here at my house and it makes it hard to get the scarf to hold still long enough when I hang it or something!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your scarf is amazing. I love the intricacy of the design.


----------

